# Aspen Burl, Bolt-action



## duncsuss (Jan 26, 2014)

Another piece of the aspen burl that Eric (bangleguy) shared with me, this time on a gun metal bolt-action pen. CA finish.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 26, 2014)

That Aspen Burl goes great with the Gun Metal plating.
Well done.
Have you noticed like I have how easily the gun metal plating scratches?
I have seen the plating with really fine scratches right out of the package.
Not that noticeable to the eye, but the poor quality plating really shows up in photos.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice pen and blank.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 26, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> Have you noticed like I have how easily the gun metal plating scratches?
> I have seen the plating with really fine scratches right out of the package.
> Not that noticeable to the eye, but the poor quality plating really shows up in photos.



This is the first gun metal kit I've bought from PennState, though I've had some in the Mesa (Sierra/Gatsby/WallSt) kits from Woodturningz. I don't remember those being as prone to fine scratches as this bolt-action, though I'll definitely give close scrutiny to them in future.

It's disappointing to keep finding out that Chrome is the only plating that looks good out of the box and is durable.


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 26, 2014)

Sweet pen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 5, 2014)

Today I gave this pen to my neighbor as a birthday gift -- I knew that he's a hunter. It was well received -- he said that of all the rifles he owns and has used, the bolt-action is his favorite.

Result


----------

